# Win a FREE Portrait & a FREE Doggie Mat !



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Update on 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/C...-Weeping-Willow-GSD-Sanctuary/148288715281126

The Cookbook Fundraiser for Weeping WIllow GSD Sanctuary... WE NEED MORE RECIPES!!

Thank you to those you submitted, we sooo appreciate it, we're up to around 200 but would like MORE..

With that, submit as many recipes as you'd like..Tell your FRIENDS!! 

The person who gets the most "likes" on their recipe will win a FREE PORTRAIT (info on FB page) and a FREE DOGGIE MAT (I make them, picture will be posted soon!) 

You can submit ANY recipes, to either myself [email protected] or
Jen [email protected] 

So come on peeps, this a great cause.. This costs 'nothing' but your time and help GSD Rescue. The Cookbooks will be available for purchase once they are published .>


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sent 5 to you Diane


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

THANKS !! got em !!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here is a pic of the pattern of the dog mat I'm donating..We're still looking for recipes!!

Whomever gets the most "likes" on their recipe wins a Free portrait of their pet and this doggie Mat


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I will get back to you with a few recipes later!! You wouldn't want my recipes no one likes it when I cook but my wife has some really good ones!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks!! we need all we can get


----------

